# Belize Trip: Wood for my Drum Building



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

My Zircote gloat.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2015)

Good looking stuff, nice haul! Tony


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

Local carvings that I loved. I found the other ports carvings to be not nearly as refined.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

If anybody else goes to Belize contact me. I have a contact I can pass on. I ended up going to his shop and having a little shop time. My wife was pissed that I wandered off with a local even after she asked me not to do that. He was very proud of his shop and wanted me to see it. He did some of the work with power tools but it is mostly a machete and sandpaper.

Reactions: Way Cool 13 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Les what an awesome experience! You really scored not just with wood but even better a local contact and potential friend. Man those carvings are very cool! I especially love that sappy shark.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Okay the angelfish keeps making me look at it again and again also . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

The flecks don't really show that well in the pic but they almost look like scales. Some of these guys really know how to best utilize a piece of wood. I love them all. That Jaguar in the pic is from Zircote root and it is beyond awesome. If I had more money it would have come home too. I agree I really enjoyed getting a tour from him. He showed me some of his work in a local museum. We talked about our mutual time doing construction. We talked about being young and dumb and how we enjoy having some age and staying out of doo doo. It was a real highlight of this trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2015)

Awesome on many levels! Logs look pretty dry. Easy to work with? Chuck


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

What little I did there it cuts like ABW, Ebony or other very hard woods. THe log sections are from a root. I will make a drum out of those. The other 2 pieces I am considering a sale or trade with.


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> That Jaguar in the pic is from Zircote root and it is beyond awesome.



I thought it was a rabid monkey lol.

I separated this from Ssmeader's thread so you could have your own.


----------



## kazuma78 (May 16, 2015)

Very cool! It's always cool and interesting to make local contacts. It's a wonderful self development opportunity and very cool. His carvings are awesome. Were they expensive?


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing your photos and trip


----------



## kazuma78 (May 16, 2015)

That's awesome! were his carvings expensive?


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> That's awesome! were his carvings expensive?



Moved your other post here I figured this is where you meant to post it.


----------



## kazuma78 (May 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Moved your other post here I figured this is where you meant to post it.


Thanks kevin, I had partially typed that when my wife Skyped me then I just hit send afterwards before I realized the thread had moved.


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2015)

That had to be one heck of an experience! I imagine it was worth the wife being passed off, we've all been there anyway! Very cool man! Tony


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

I got carvings from 3 different artists. No they were not expensive and neither was the wood. Any of you could afford one. I make very little and stuck to smaller ones. Next trip I will get bigger pieces from Egbert because his big pieces are incredible. 

@Kevin , thanks for moving I meant to do a quick post and it kind of ran on.


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Did you fly or was it a cruise?


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2015)

Cruise, Carnival. First one.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> That had to be one heck of an experience! I imagine it was worth the wife being passed off,




 ............. Nope, my wife would not like that one bit


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

Great adventure Les and you scored on many fronts ! Look forward to seeing the drums u make from some of this .


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2015)

I will have to come up with some time to do wood work. That has been a challenge. My daughter starts preschool tomorrow so it might get easier?


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2015)

Awesome thread and thanks for sharing! Those sappy carvings are amazing.


----------



## Blueglass (May 24, 2015)

Cut my Zircote root logs into boards today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (May 24, 2015)

Wow! That ziricote looks fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> I will have to come up with some time to do wood work. That has been a challenge. My daughter starts preschool tomorrow so it might get easier?



My son is a Sophomore in college, so I feel safe in saying no, it does not get easier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 24, 2015)

Good Lord Les - Thats some amazing Zizicote

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (May 24, 2015)

@Kevin I'm pretty sure I got a mouth full of sawdust from being slack jawed as I re-sawed, ha ha. If I did, I didn't notice.


----------



## bench1holio (May 24, 2015)

YUCK!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Cut my Zircote root logs into boards today.View attachment 79141


That stuff is amazing, nothing needed but to put some finish on it and hang it on the wall...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> @Kevin I'm pretty sure I got a mouth full of sawdust from being slack jawed as I re-sawed, ha ha. If I did, I didn't notice.



I would've too that's primo grade ziricote Les ... don't get much better than that. So you brought that log short onto the ship and it cleared customs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I would've too that's primo grade ziricote Les ... don't get much better than that. So you brought that log short onto the ship and it cleared customs?


Thats the same thought I had too kevin. I'm now seriously considering trying to talk my wife into a cruise to Belize for everything else and not telling her about the wood prospects...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2015)

As far as getting on the ship it was pretty easy. They ran my bags through an x Ray, but no trouble. I put a log short in my bag with another piece and did the same with my wife's bag. I picked the bags up in the customs terminal and then went through. It may have helped that my daughter was exhausted and decided to hitch a ride. So I was pulling through two bags with Jazzy riding on top. Even the customs officials were laughing. Zircote is not on the red list so I didn't expect much trouble.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 7, 2015)

Well my truck hood left a red reflection but you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 7, 2015)

That ziricote shell looks amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

I would love to have that whale shark carving. That is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barefoot (Aug 30, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> Cut my Zircote root logs into boards today.View attachment 79141



Les,
That ziricote is fabulous! I wasn't certain the landscape pattern of ziricote was still available. You've really scored on this stuff! Awesome, just awesome!


----------

